# Where can I get tetras cheap???!!



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

well I feed my young rhoms tetras...

they cost 1$ a peice..I have heard of them costing in the .15 range. anyone know??? Iwould like to buy in bulk(100+) if possible.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> well I feed my young rhoms tetras...
> 
> they cost 1$ a peice..I have heard of them costing in the .15 range. anyone know??? Iwould like to buy in bulk(100+) if possible.


where are u located?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> well I feed my young rhoms tetras...
> 
> they cost 1$ a peice..I have heard of them costing in the .15 range. anyone know??? Iwould like to buy in bulk(100+) if possible.


where are u located?
[/quote]

COnnecticut..why?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> well I feed my young rhoms tetras...
> 
> they cost 1$ a peice..I have heard of them costing in the .15 range. anyone know??? Iwould like to buy in bulk(100+) if possible.


where are u located?
[/quote]

COnnecticut..why?
[/quote]

cause there is place in N ohio thats CHEAP.

You would need a tank to hold all the fish.

Min order of 50$ and figure nother 30-50$ for overnight shipping. Im sure the fish will still even out to be cheap as hell.

I placed an order from him for neons. Paid .19 for them


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Uhh...do you have a link or any info for this place?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

moeplz said:


> Uhh...do you have a link or any info for this place?


yeah...link!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just as a note, he only likes or prefers to do air cargo... or at least for the serra I am getting from him he said hed prefer air cargo.

http://www.tfdfish.com

-that unidentified serra will be mine tomorrow







-


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Just as a note, he only likes or prefers to do air cargo... or at least for the serra I am getting from him he said hed prefer air cargo.
> 
> http://www.tfdfish.com
> 
> ...


Are you talking to Joe?

Check with UPS and FedEx to see if you are in the same zone that the store is.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Just as a note, he only likes or prefers to do air cargo... or at least for the serra I am getting from him he said hed prefer air cargo.
> 
> http://www.tfdfish.com
> 
> ...


pics of ur unidentified serra tmw please?

how is this guys customer service?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

I just emailed him,...he lists the neopns at .35. But i asked if he does bulk orders of 100..and I also asked him to trhow in a baby guyana(origional) rhom.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> I just emailed him,...he lists the neopns at .35. But i asked if he does bulk orders of 100..and I also asked him to trhow in a baby guyana(origional) rhom.


Awesome. Congrats on your soon to be new baby rhom!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Exodus - yea, I talked to Joe, seemed pretty cool, got me pics of the serra super fast... can see him in the id section

black_piranha - there are pics in the ID section http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...wtopic=115103... not great looking, but I can nurse him back to health... I guess hes been there for quite a while

whatsthedeal - if you look on his sale page, they are actually $.19 a piece... I doubt you can ask for better than that, I will be getting 80-100 as well for some good feeders and of course some guppies... cant be $.05 a piece of those guys!


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Eh...he is charging .35 per neon. He wont go lower for extremely large orders...bah.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> Eh...he is charging .35 per neon. He wont go lower for extremely large orders...bah.


....

Lets see

pay 1.99-2.99 per neon at lfs

or pay .35 cents per neon at this place (they are actually on sale right now for 19cents)

not a very hard choice imo.

He has a min order so hes doesnt deal with any small orders. The guy deals to petstores around ohio , so large orders is what he deals with.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah I think im gonna order 150 and a small guyana rhom...so I should be minus 2-3 by the time they get here.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone know how much average shipping going to cost? I live in Washington DC


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

He said there is no real average, it all depends on how many fish you get since the amount of water increases with the amount of fish... also, he prefers to do air cargo otherwise live delivery is not guaranteed (ie only do DHL during nice weather)


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I live about a half hour fromTropical Fish Dristributors, so i decided to call and see if I could visit. Joe was a compleat ass to me. He said i would have to spend at least $1000 for him to even talk to me. I dont get it, I could pick em up, no shiping. I was gonna do the same idea with tetras, and get like 200, but he said that wasnt enough. On top of it all he was rude the whole time on the phone. I woulnd not recomend him. With cusomer service like that I dont get how he is still in buisness. I mean for god sake I was goping to go and pick them up, at his convienece.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just ordered from him and he couldnt have been nicer... I had close to 20 or 25 items and just kept reading numbers to him and he was making jokes and stuff, and seems like a pretty good guy to me... maybe you just caught him at a bad moment. Fish will be here Thursday so that will really show how good he is.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Timmy44221 said:


> I live about a half hour fromTropical Fish Dristributors, so i decided to call and see if I could visit. Joe was a compleat ass to me. He said i would have to spend at least $1000 for him to even talk to me. I dont get it, I could pick em up, no shiping. I was gonna do the same idea with tetras, and get like 200, but he said that wasnt enough. On top of it all he was rude the whole time on the phone. I woulnd not recomend him. With cusomer service like that I dont get how he is still in buisness. I mean for god sake I was goping to go and pick them up, at his convienece.


It sounds as if he was nasty to you when you wanted to pick them up, in person, cause maybe he was hoping to make a profit on the shipping cost he was going to charge you.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Eating Machine said:


> I live about a half hour fromTropical Fish Dristributors, so i decided to call and see if I could visit. Joe was a compleat ass to me. He said i would have to spend at least $1000 for him to even talk to me. I dont get it, I could pick em up, no shiping. I was gonna do the same idea with tetras, and get like 200, but he said that wasnt enough. On top of it all he was rude the whole time on the phone. I woulnd not recomend him. With cusomer service like that I dont get how he is still in buisness. I mean for god sake I was goping to go and pick them up, at his convienece.


It sounds as if he was nasty to you when you wanted to pick them up, in person, cause maybe he was hoping to make a profit on the shipping cost he was going to charge you.
[/quote]

He doesnt charge for boxes, heat packs or anything else though... just what DHL charges him or the airline.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Timmy44221 said:


> I live about a half hour fromTropical Fish Dristributors, so i decided to call and see if I could visit. Joe was a compleat ass to me. He said i would have to spend at least $1000 for him to even talk to me. I dont get it, I could pick em up, no shiping. I was gonna do the same idea with tetras, and get like 200, but he said that wasnt enough. On top of it all he was rude the whole time on the phone. I woulnd not recomend him. With cusomer service like that I dont get how he is still in buisness. I mean for god sake I was goping to go and pick them up, at his convienece.


hmmm, i did call him also, he did make jokes and stuff and he curses a lot? was that the problem?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> I live about a half hour fromTropical Fish Dristributors, so i decided to call and see if I could visit. Joe was a compleat ass to me. He said i would have to spend at least $1000 for him to even talk to me. I dont get it, I could pick em up, no shiping. I was gonna do the same idea with tetras, and get like 200, but he said that wasnt enough. On top of it all he was rude the whole time on the phone. I woulnd not recomend him. With cusomer service like that I dont get how he is still in buisness. I mean for god sake I was goping to go and pick them up, at his convienece.


hmmm, i did call him also, he did make jokes and stuff and he curses a lot? was that the problem?
[/quote]

I noticed the same thing... just a good old boy...


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

He didnt seem to be joking. Maybe he just doesnt want to deal with people in person. Regaurdless even if they are cheap im not paying for shiping when I can drive 45 min to get em. What I dont get was his hesitation, and him sayong he wouldnt consider selling to me if my order want 500-1000 $ minimun. He got even more rude when I mentioned that the website said a $50 min. Agian though he seemed fine til I mentioned pickin em up. But what doesnt make sence is that all he would need to do is bag em, so he would actualy save money and have a higher profit by not having to pack em. His loss.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

maybe his place looks like crap.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I just ordered from him and he couldnt have been nicer... I had close to 20 or 25 items and just kept reading numbers to him and he was making jokes and stuff, and seems like a pretty good guy to me... maybe you just caught him at a bad moment. Fish will be here Thursday so that will really show how good he is.


so it thursday how are the fishes?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Check out this thread to read about the fishes I got from him: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=115476

For the price, I dont think it can be beat... just be prepared when you call him to joke around with him and get off the topic quite a bit...


----------



## parrots (Aug 14, 2004)

i just got a order from them also
my shipping was 57 bucks, it was high, but the box was big since he usally sells a lot of fish at one time
i got
10 rbp 1inch a few 1.5 1.50 each
4 frontosas 1 inch 4.00 each
50 rosy reds .05 each
50 guppies .05 each
came to 36
i also wanted some clown loachs that made it go up to 56 but he was sold out of them so my order was only 36 bucks.
my order was great
no guppies were dead a lot of them are fancy male guppies too
maybe 6 rosy reds were dead
all piranhas were live, but one died after i unpacked them maybe my fault or his not sure
frontosas were in perfect conditon
i wish i got more piranhas


----------



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

Your order was less that 50 bucks? I thought his minimum order was 50 bucks?



parrots said:


> i just got a order from them also
> my shipping was 57 bucks, it was high, but the box was big since he usally sells a lot of fish at one time
> i got
> 10 rbp 1inch a few 1.5 1.50 each
> ...


----------



## parrots (Aug 14, 2004)

the clown loachs were sold out so i guess he didnt care


----------

